# Dishwasher has no power to it.



## mrdaver (Oct 16, 2010)

I have a dishwasher that has been used very little and was almost new when I moved in. It was working fine and then one day there was no power to it. The control panel always has a light on it when it is receiving power. A repairman looked at the dishwasher and said the unit is fine and it is just not getting power. The circuit breaker was not tripped. Any idea what to look for next? Thanks.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

You'd think the repairman would have fixed it.... is there a user-replaceable fuse?

DM


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

first off you need a new repair man, I would never leave a customer hanging like that. Did he take the bottom access panel off and actualy verify no power coming into the dishwasher at the junction box? If he did and you really have no power there then you will need to hire an electrician to find out why.


----------



## hvac122 (Dec 10, 2007)

Check for a switch under the sink. Would look like a standard wall switch or may have a fuse in it. Been to alot of houses where someone has thrown somthing under there and hit the switch.


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

is the unit hard wired or a plug in? could the dishwasher be plugged into a GFCI outlet, or an outlet that is GFCI protected at some other location? if so, it may have tripped for some reason.

in my last home, there were a chain of exterior outlets that stemmed back to a GFCI in the basement. more than once i had problems with them, and it always turned out to be the one GFCI being tripped.


----------

